# Did you take Methotrexate for ectopic?



## heart tree

Hi ladies,

I just had my shot of methotrexate today for a suspected ectopic. I had a D&C on Monday but there was no pregnancy tissue in my uterus. The ultrasound hasn't picked up a pregnancy anywhere in my body, but my hcg levels were up to 2300 on Monday.

I was told not to eat anything with folic acid as it can decrease the effectiveness of the methotrexate. What do you eat? I eat lots of fruits and veggies and was told I can't eat them for a week. Does anyone have any suggestions? This is such a cruel joke. 

I've had 3 other losses and at least with those, I knew it was over after the D&C. 

Thanks for any advice. So sorry we all have to be here.

xoxo


----------



## melsy_11

So sorry for your loss.I had the methotrexate for a confirmed ectopic last month and Tuesday marked one month since my treatment and just had my last and final lab since my numbers went back down to 0. My dr. didn't tell me to stay away from foods with folic acid, just to not take vitamins until my numbers reached 0. I know it's hard, it's such a long and drawn out process but it does get better. Stay strong!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the response. Did you have any side effects? How high were your hcg levels when you had the shot?

I'm praying that I don't have to have a second shot. I'm ready to be done with this pregnancy! 

I'm very sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## melsy_11

Yes unfortunately I had side effects; I felt absolutely terrible for about 2 weeks after the shot and had severe pain 2 different days, once each week after the shot. I hope you don't have to go through that it was awful. My hair also started to fall out not like tons but way more than usual, could be stress also. Not to scare you at all just giving you my experience with it.
My numbers kept going up and down, the week before my shot I was in so much pain I had to go to the e.r. because I thought my tube ruptured and my numbers had dropped from 697 the day before to 435 at the e.r. Then 30 hours later they went up to 986, they still couldn't confirm the ectopic on the u/s. So I had to come back on Tuesday and they finally were able to see the pregnancy in my left tube, they did the shot that day and my numbers were only 374 so they had went down a lot on their own, well on the 4th day like expected they had risen back up to 600 and something but on the 7th day they went down in the 400's and the next week 97 and 7 then 0 this week, thankfully! It's so hard because you're in limbo for a few weeks but I can't believe it has already been a month since my treatment. Best wishes!


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart tree...so sorry for another loss :hugs:

You won't 'know' me but I remember you from the TTC #1 35+ group....I started reading the thread from the start when I had my MC back in February.

I really am so sorry that you have suffered another loss :hugs:

Be kind to yourself :hugs:

XxX


----------



## JPARR01

Hey there heart... if you would like, there is a thread that was started back in March for ladies who had the methotrexate shot. Hope you join. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/570000-ttc-after-methotrexate-shot.html


----------



## epump

So sorry for all your losses, heart tree. No one should have to endure what you've been through :( There are quite a few of us that have had the methotrexate/suspected ectopic recently. You can find most of us in the TTC After Methotrexate thread (no idea how to link). I got my shot when my HcG was around 3500. It went up to 4200 and then started falling 2500, 77, 6, 0. I had lots and lots of cramping/bleeding but got through it with Vicodin. But others on the board didn't have as much as I did so I think it all depends.

As for eating, I avoided spinach and other high folic acid foods. I stopped my prenatals until I hit zero. But otherwise I ate pretty normally. 

Wishing you lots of you luck and peace! xxoo


----------

